# Problème de reception avec Yahoo et Mail



## Shaolin_Moon (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Mail avec mon compte Yahoo, tout marchais parfaitement bien depuis environ un an que je l'utilise mais depuis hier soir à chaque fois que je clique sur reception, un message apparaît et me demande mon mot de passe et quand je le met ca ne marche pas. Ce problème m'arrive de temps à autre mais je quitte mail et redémarre et ça marche. Mais depuis hier niet nada néant........ 

J'ai réparé les autorisations, utiliser OniX, refait mon compte. Toujours rien.

Là je ne sais plus quoi faire, surtout que hier je n'avais aucun problème.

Et mon mot de passe marche très bien quand je vais sur le site de Yahoo.

Si quelqu'un a une idée,

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (6 Décembre 2005)

Au fait,

je peux envoyer des mail sans problème.


----------



## geoffrey (6 Décembre 2005)

Ca doit etre un problème temporaire chez yahoo, ca me le fait des fois aussi avec Thunderbird. T'as reessayé aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (6 Décembre 2005)

Oui Oui ça fait deux heures que j'essayes, mais tu dois avoir raison c'est peut être un problème de Yahoo. En tout cas je vais tacher d'être patient.


----------



## gregor.samsa (6 Décembre 2005)

Ca me le fait aussi de temps en temps avec mon compte Yahoo mais tout porte à croire que ça vient d'eux. Ca reste assez rare, fort heureusement...


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (6 Décembre 2005)

Pour être sur je viens de faire un teste avec mon adresse gmail, et tout marche parfaitement.

Donc j'en conclut que c'est problème avec Yahoo.

J'espère que ça ne va pas durer trop longtemps.


----------



## geoffrey (6 Décembre 2005)

En general c'est quelques heures, le temps de faire des travaux de maintenance.


----------



## Vick (6 Décembre 2005)

Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi Shaolin. Pas de pb jusqu'à présent et puis depuis hier, c'est la valse des mots de passe et aucun n'est valide !! Moi aussi je me connecte sans difficulté à yahoo. Je viens de réessayer et il re-relève apparemment le courrier depuis peu (sans me redemander mon mot de passe) mais, apès m'être envoyée un mail test, je m'aperçois que ce relevage brasse de l'air. J'en déduis donc qu'il doit effectivement y avoir un pb de liaison avec yahoo.  

Patientons donc un peu. Je vous tiens au courrant :sleep:


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (6 Décembre 2005)

Les heures passent et rien ne change :sleep: 

Bref mon problème n'est toujours pas résolus, je ne sais plus quoi faire  


Je suis tout triste, je vais allé me rouler par terre en pleurant, enespérant que ça aille mieux après.

Et toi Vick ça en est ou???


----------



## Vick (6 Décembre 2005)

... moi tout est rentré dans l'ordre, sans que je ne fasse rien . Va comprendre, Charles...
En fait, c'est une adresse professionnelle basculée sur yahoo et dont le serveur d'origine venait de crasher. Le serveur étant réparé, Mail a bien relevé et la seule chose que j'ai faite c'est de verrouiller puis déverrouiller ma session, de quitter et de relancer l'ordi mais je vois pas trop comment ça aurait pu vraiment faire la différence (à part de me donner l'impression d'être psychologiquement active et positive lol). AOL a été perturbé aussi, aujourd'hui, mais tout est OK ce soir. Un peu de patience, Shaolin et ton tour devrait suivre... Mais tu peux toujours réessayer de te rouler par terre pour voir si ça marche  

Bon courage en tout cas


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2005)

En effet, le problème a duré cette fois-ci plus longtemps que d'habitude.


----------



## pooky31 (10 Décembre 2005)

moi il dure encore... c'est vraiment super pénible...


----------



## bwana (22 Décembre 2005)

Bjr,

Pour moi le problème que je rencontre est différent : Mail configuré, pas de problème pour lire les messages de mon cpte Yahoo...mais par contre impossible d'envoyer quoi que ce soit ou de répondre !
Yahoo indique que Mail ne figure pas parmi les gestionnaires de courrier compatibles, ce qui expliquarait le problème,  et pourtant je vois que Shaolin y parvient (sauf difficulté ponctuelle due à Yahoo.fr). 
Comment donc faire pour que je puisse travailler avec le SMTP de Yahoo.fr ???
Merci à tous.


JP/


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Décembre 2005)

Adium


----------



## fredokeneda (23 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est en passant sur le forum que je vois des problèmes sur yahoo. voivi le problème d'un switcher:

Après avoir découvert un peu tout les logiciels, je décide de rapatrier mes mails de yahoo sur "mail"

j'ai fait mon nouveau compte: xxx@yahoo.fr avec le pop et smtp pop.yahoo.fr et smtp.mail.yahoo.fr en mettant le port à 587 etc.

j'ai l'autorisation pop de yahoo et quand tout c'est mis en marche, j'ai pu rapatrier quelques mails puis impossible d'en envoyer!

Maintenant (depuis & semaine) impossible de se connecter, le message m'indique que le port est expiré!!

que faire???

fredokeneda


----------



## bwana (23 Décembre 2005)

Idem ici sauf que je n'ai jamais eu le message concernant le port 25.J'ai tout essayé en tenant compte de ce qui apparaît à ce forum et sur d'autres, en vain.
Je cherche donc un hébergeur de BAL qui serait comptible Mail mais n'ai rien trouvé encore. La recherche est difficile car personne ne parle de ce sujet de compatibilité, qui semble surtout exister au niveau SMTP et doc envoi.


----------



## MiMac (23 Décembre 2005)

Ca fait un peu plus d'un an que j'ai un compte yahoo que je relève avec Mail, et je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Mis à part de temps en temps les mêmes problèmes que le début de thread. Il me demande mon mot de passe qui ne fonctionne plus. Et puis au bout d'un moment ça revient. :hein:

MiMac


----------



## MiMac (23 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de lire ça sur un autre thread. Un problème entre tele2 et yahoo à ce que j'ai compris.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3560761#post3560761


----------



## bwana (23 Décembre 2005)

Merci de l'info sur Tele2 qui semble poser un problème spécifique...et j'ai Tele 2 comme FAI.
Je suis allé sur le thread indiqué et j'espère pouvoir progresser...

JP/


----------



## fredokeneda (24 Décembre 2005)

Pour préciser mon problème:

Je me connecte au reseau de mon école où chez mon pote aux états unis à l'heure actuelle.

Je n'ai donc pas de fournisseur, je me connecte juste au réseau.

Les mails de yahoo arrivent bien sans problème. C'est le départ qui est impossible.
J'ai bien activé l'option pop de yahoo. J'ai rempli les champs smtp.mail.yahoo.fr sur mail.

C'est sur l'option avancée que je pose des questions: ils ecrivent port 587 mais ça marche pas.
Je ne sait pas ce que signifie la case ssl. Faut il mettre un port? mettre un mot de passe?

Je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Fredo


----------



## fredokeneda (24 Décembre 2005)

Voila le truc que j'avais homis (on sait jamais, je ne suis pas le seul)

comme je n'ai pas de fournisseur, que je me connecte via un réseau, il est NECESSAIRE de demander une authentification pour l'accès au mail (en cochant la case "enregistrer", on a pas besoin de remplir les champs à chaque fois)
Le port est bien à 587 et ça a marché.

Voila, 

Cordialement,

Fredokeneda


----------



## bwana (24 Décembre 2005)

Pareil ici.
J'ai essayé avec le port 587,857 et toutes combinaisons possibles de ces trois chiffres. Rien. Impossible de faire réponse ou d'envoyer des mails.
SSL a qq chose à voir avec la sécurité. J'ai essayé en cochant l'option et sans la cocher : aucun succès.
J'avoue que je commence à me lasser..
Bon Réveillon de Noël.

JP/


----------



## richard-deux (24 Décembre 2005)

fredokeneda a dit:
			
		

> Pour préciser mon problème:
> 
> 
> Les mails de yahoo arrivent bien sans problème. C'est le départ qui est impossible.
> ...



Chez moi, la réception et l'envoi d'email via mail ne posent aucun problème.

Es-tu sûr de ton paramétrage de ton SMTP?

xxxxx= ton login (sans @yahoo.fr)


----------



## bwana (24 Décembre 2005)

Tous paramètres vérifiés x fois...
Joyeux Noël à tous !

JP/


----------



## richard-deux (25 Décembre 2005)

bwana a dit:
			
		

> Tous paramètres vérifiés x fois...
> Joyeux Noël à tous !
> 
> JP/



Sinon, pourquoi ne passe-tu pas par ton propre FAI?
Entre dans le SMTP, les réglages de ton propre Fai et envoie toi un message afin de voir si cela fonctionne.

Je viens de faire un essai, je me suis envoyé un message de mon compte yahoo à celui de wanadoo en utilisant le SMTP de wanadoo et aucun problème.
J'ai reçu mon message de yahoo sur wanadoo. 

Essaie cette méthode.  

Joyeux Noël à tous.


----------



## bwana (25 Décembre 2005)

Pas encore pu trouver les éléments pour entrer SMTP de Tele2, mon FAI sur ce second Mac.
Faudra que je consulte la doc (succincte) ou que je les contacte par fil...
JP/


----------

